# Late Memorial Day Pictures



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a link to our gallery page with pics from Island Resort Campground in Newark, MD. It is about 20 minutes south of Ocean City, MD.

Here is the Island Resort link......Island Resort

Here is the link to our gallery.....Clicky

I think this would also make a good rally site. We can talk about that later.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great weekend.

Tim (too)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How was that campground Tim??

We are going the week before Niagara.

Should be pretty nice considering its only a year old.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> How was that campground Tim??
> 
> We are going the week before Niagara.
> 
> ...


I thought it was nice. The place was clear cut right before it was built, so it needs some more shade. I thought the Lakefront site was worth the money. JMHO. I would definately go back again.

Tim


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Great pictures. Looks like you all had a good time.

We are trying to get to this campground this summer. Did you all go to OC while you where there?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Avoided it like the plague......

Went to West OC. Commercial Harbour. A friend keeps his boat there. I used to live in OC and stay away on Holiday and busy summer weekends with a 3/4 ton truck

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a nice place and a good time.
I know my daughter would never leave a line in the water long enough to actually catch a fish.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pictures, Tim!

Looks like the making of a good weekend to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Tim,

Looks like a great place & that everyone had a nice time








Thanks for sharing!!

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HEY, WAIT A MINUTE!!!! Didn't I see that same fish being held up at Otter Lake?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> HEY, WAIT A MINUTE!!!! Didn't I see that same fish being held up at Otter Lake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes....we just superimposed our little fish onto Tim and his daughter's picture....









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pictures Tim
Maybe next year we'll be able to check it out in person

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics. My son landed a couple of giants our last time out too....(well they might not heve been that big







).


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

aww...those were great!!







Looks like you all had a great time! And what a set up!! right by the water!! Amazing!!







Your kiddies are soo cute!! How old? they are adorable! We are going on our *first* trip in the Outback tomorrow...so I'll have some pictures (if I can figure out how to post 'em!) when I get back on Tuesday. My kids are SOOOO excited!! I'm surprised they fell asleep tonight! ha ha. Worried *I* wont fall asleep tonight b/c of excitment! ha ha








anyways....







glad you all had a good time with some good weather!







eek..I'm soo excited to set up camp!!
















jewels action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome pics!!!!!! It sure looks like everyone had a blast.









Thor


----------

